# New member just checking in.....



## zr1mark (Jul 23, 2010)

I just purchased a 2002 Maxima GLE for my Son and I just wanted to say "Hi".
I'm in Mass. and found it traded in at a Dodge dealer. The car just turned 60k miles and it's in great shape. I paid in the $9k dollar range for the car but with the mileage being so low I felt it was worth it, and the service Dept. had just done $1k worth of work to it also....

Couple of quick questions:
In the past with my other cars, mostly Chevy's I am used to calling a buddy of mine and after I give him the vin of the car he could print me out a "build-history" of the car. Something right from Nissan. Does anyone here know how I could do that, or does anyone work at a dealership and can do it for me ?

Other than the bad cd changers and occasional "oil burners" I've read about, what else should I look for before my 90 day warranty runs out ?

Thanks for listening,
Mark :newbie:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you haven't done a VIN check report, you should do so ASAP. During your warranty period, get the car state inspected, in particular emissions, to insure it passes. Also get a compression test done on all cylinders to determine the condition of the engine.


----------

